# Cheater Lee Ann Rhimes falling apart



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

Just got done watching Lee Ann Rhimes on 20/20. DISGUSTING...

I am convinced that the karma bus has found her. She is now suffering from panic attacks and anxiety. Did not show much of any guilt that she lied and betrayed her long time husband, while cheating with another married man (eddie) who was married for eight years with 2 small sons. 

Now she is blaming everything on not having a childood. Seriously!! You can't walk all over your ex and a family with your infidelity and expect people to just look the other way. Everyone eventually pays... 

Eddie CiBrian cheated with you and will cheat on you.... 

Karma!!!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I know. When I first came to tam her story was still being talked about, and I just saw 2 cheaters. They both read from the cheaters script. 

I stopped liking her then. Then they both had these problems, and weren't happy. Gee ya think. 

I couldn't believe they both walked away from their marriages for a person they worked with on a lifetime movie. 

Yuck.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Found this on one of the articles



> "LeAnn has had major insecurity issues since she first got together with Eddie," a friend of the couple told Us Weekly. "She's been stressed about always being called a home-wrecker and also worried that Eddie is cheating on her. She's been on a downward spiral."


Aah, the irony..


----------



## The Cro-Magnon (Sep 30, 2012)

surprised no one is talking about russell crowe's wife danielle spencer cheating almost openly with her dance partner from "dancing with the stars" the TV show, then blaming crowe for everything. Despite the fact his quadrillions of dollars meant she could do anything she wanted, pursue any career, take any holiday, buy any dress.

Even a woman with bajillions of dollars at her disposal, and an internationally reknowned husband, still finds a reason to be unhappy.

Not much hope for the common man, eh


----------



## bigtone128 (May 1, 2012)

Talk about fog talk - here is what Rhymes said about her affair....
"Rimes spoke for the first time about the end of her first marriage, stating, "I take responsibility for everything I've done. I hate that people got hurt...But I don't regret the outcome"


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

When women cheat, they always put the blame on their ex. It's usually the first thing they hear from the counseling "experts" when they waddle through the repair shop. As far as money goes, there's never going to be so much of that that will keep a cheater faithful.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bigtone128 said:


> Talk about fog talk - here is what Rhymes said about her affair....
> "Rimes spoke for the first time about the end of her first marriage, stating, "I take responsibility for everything I've done. I hate that people got hurt...But I don't regret the outcome"


1)


> I take responsibility for everything I've done


*No. She doesn't*.
2)


> I hate that people got hurt


*No. She doesn't*.
3)


> I don't regret the outcome


*That's true.* 

Why? Because... don't you know? She is an Entitled Princess!


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't agree with any of you. How much better are we when WE gloat how bad things are for them even if it was their own doing. I feel sorry for all of them it is a mess. There is NO good that comes from any of it. Sure the"karma" bus may have hit but so what? They are celebrities we don't know them from jump. If were finding articles of people we don't know so we can bash them then maybe were a little more bitter than we like to admit....


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

boogie110 said:


> He has cheated on her since before they even got married. Why wouldn't she just move on? He was never monogamous with her.


Wondered that myself ....








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

krismimo said:


> I don't agree with any of you. How much better are we when WE gloat how bad things are for them even if it was their own doing. I feel sorry for all of them it is a mess. There is NO good that comes from any of it. Sure the"karma" bus may have hit but so what? They are celebrities we don't know them from jump. If were finding articles of people we don't know so we can bash them then maybe were a little more bitter than we like to admit....


Didn't you know, Krismimo? Misery loves company.

Are we bitter? Yes. To an extent, I think we all are.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I think it's good that the public see this nonsense. When she cheated and left, dont' think people didn't think that was their ticket to cheat/leave too. Some people are just like that! "Well, she did it!" Then she was paraded around with her new man like nothing happened. Smiling, looking good (toooo skinny IMO), having just the BEST time. All this nonsense about "deserving to be happy". Wtf? deserve? Entitlement at its finest.

And now she's not.

The full circle is important to see because I feel they glorify all this crap in the media/Hollywood and many people don't know fact from fiction.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I also personally refuse to listen to music due to the fact that she is such a sleazy cheater.
Ont give her my money, and will do what I can to turn other people away too.

She looks like hell btw.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

SpurnedLonelyHusband said:


> surprised no one is talking about russell crowe's wife danielle spencer cheating almost openly with her dance partner from "dancing with the stars" the TV show, then blaming crowe for everything. Despite the fact his quadrillions of dollars meant she could do anything she wanted, pursue any career, take any holiday, buy any dress.
> 
> Even a woman with bajillions of dollars at her disposal, and an internationally reknowned husband, still finds a reason to be unhappy.
> 
> Not much hope for the common man, eh


Looks like Russell got hit by the Karma bus too. Didn't he cheat with Meg Ryan and help to break up her marriage to Dennis Quaid?

I don't condone what these celebrities do but don't get satisfaction from their misery. LeAnn's problems hasn't stopped me from enjoying her music. I've been a fan since she was thirteen.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Who gives a crap about celebrities? I never even heard her name before I read the topic title.

Whether they rise or fall, all I care about in regards to celebrities is that those in films do their job and supply good acting. Other than that, meh.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Kasler said:


> Who gives a crap about celebrities? I never even heard her name before I read the topic title.
> 
> Whether they rise or fall, all I care about in regards to celebrities is that those in films do their job and supply good acting. Other than that, meh.


The big problem is that people hear the lives they live and begin to think that this is a reasonable way to behave. That it's ok to jump from marrage to marriage every couple of years, with lots of cheating in between.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> The big problem is that people hear the lives they live and begin to think that this is a reasonable way to behave. That it's ok to jump from marrage to marriage every couple of years, with lots of cheating in between.


Nah, thats not exactly right. They just cherrypick what they like and use that celebrity lifestyle as a justification for their own sh!tty behavior. 

Its still their own though sh!tty behavior though that would've done some time or another. Its not like its being instilled in them like some dogma though

I mean most celebrities have donated to some charity at some time and a few adopt 3rd world children, but I certainly don't see much of that.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

How much do you think she really stands to lose? Also, Crowe has a history of drunkenness and assault. Bet there's a lot more to this story.





SpurnedLonelyHusband said:


> surprised no one is talking about russell crowe's wife danielle spencer cheating almost openly with her dance partner from "dancing with the stars" the TV show, then blaming crowe for everything. Despite the fact his quadrillions of dollars meant she could do anything she wanted, pursue any career, take any holiday, buy any dress.
> 
> Even a woman with bajillions of dollars at her disposal, and an internationally reknowned husband, still finds a reason to be unhappy.
> 
> Not much hope for the common man, eh


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Having grown up in the same town as lee Ann I remember when she first got her very first touring
Bus this way when the song blue first came out she changed instantly going from I nice fun loving girl 
To a Madonna want a be. The other performers at johnny highs country music review couldn't stand 
Her because she changed to this entitled princess so I am really not surprised of all of this drama in her life she did 
Create it after all keep up the good work leeann and to thank I named my first daughter after you you truly 
Reap what you sow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kenmoore14217 (Apr 8, 2010)

"surprised no one is talking about russell crowe's wife danielle spencer cheating almost openly with her dance partner from "dancing with the stars" the TV show, then blaming crowe for everything. Despite the fact his quadrillions of dollars meant she could do anything she wanted, pursue any career, take any holiday, buy any dress.

Even a woman with bajillions of dollars at her disposal, and an internationally reknowned husband, still finds a reason to be unhappy.

Not much hope for the common man, eh"



And yet Crowe cheated with Meg Ryan when she was married to Quaid ............ gotta love hollywood


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Just a fancy name for bitter. I honestly hope were not bitter because if that is the case then WE have not truly moved on the SO won and were were stuck holding on. I refuse to let anyone have that type of hold on me. Period.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> I also personally refuse to listen to music due to the fact that she is such a sleazy cheater.
> Ont give her my money, and will do what I can to turn other people away too.
> 
> She looks like hell btw.


I never look at her with the same eye eversince I learned about her secret relationship (then) with Eddie.
And I'm not surprised he's cheating on her. 
What comes around goes around.

Now I don't listen to her music anymore.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

krismimo said:


> Just a fancy name for bitter. I honestly hope were not bitter because if that is the case then WE have not truly moved on the SO won and were were stuck holding on. I refuse to let anyone have that type of hold on me. Period.


Am I bitter about the s**t my wife put me through? Only sometimes, not always. And not very often. But sometimes I feel down and yes, feel a little bitterness. It's only human nature.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

also, he's getting what's coming to him as well. Think he's in fairytale Land right now???? Unicorns and rainbows, where for art thou......


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

krismimo said:


> Just a fancy name for bitter. I honestly hope were not bitter because if that is the case then WE have not truly moved on the SO won and were were stuck holding on. I refuse to let anyone have that type of hold on me. Period.


No it's not the same. Yes bitter people can feel it, but it's not the same. 

Bitter is a feeling of negativity, anger, and resentment along with a desire for retribution if possible.

Where as Schadenfreude is a distinct feeling of joy and satisfaction at other peoples failure and subsequent troubles.

They are as distinct at red wine and cold beer.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Am I bitter about the s**t my wife put me through? Only sometimes, not always. And not very often. But sometimes I feel down and yes, feel a little bitterness. It's only human nature.


But you are one of the good guys, MattMatt.
I'm pretty much over the bitterness for my ex's cheating and even the fact that she had two other guys kids and sold them as being mine.
But it still burns me that the house that I provided them and was awarded to her in the divorce ended up in a sheriff's sale because she and the slug she was screwing at the time failed to make the equity payments on the loan they took out against it.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Jeanette Goodwin: Police slammed for failing mother stabbed to death by former lover | Mail Online

Was reading this today. This woman had an 8 year affair, ended it but the OM refused to accept it was over. He stabbed her to death infront of her husband.

Affairs are a messy business.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

8 year affair...


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Over 1/3 of marriage.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> 8 year affair...


No wonder the OM had a hard time letting her go - they were practically married. Sad.


----------

